# The Best Features of Tesla's P85D Model S 'Supercar'



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The new 691 HP P85D offers acceleration as fast as a McLaren F1, and even faster than a Lamborghini Murcielago LP640.

More...


----------

